# Fugue in D Mixolydian for Woodwinds



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Check out my latest piece. I'm still brushing up on the piano, but thought it would be interesting to use different instruments on the midi file. The pics are from my trips around Canada and US, and one from Switzerland, which I fugured is better than watching a blank screen.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fixed the soprano part with more accurate flute sound


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Not bad, I think you are improving, and its good you've dabbled in different techniques and approaches to composition. I still don't really hear a compositional voice in your pieces. I hear decently organized sound here but it is a little generic and doesn't seem to "say" very much. Just my opinion.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> Not bad, I think you are improving, and its good you've dabbled in different techniques and approaches to composition. I still don't really hear a compositional voice in your pieces. I hear decently organized sound here but it is a little generic and doesn't seem to "say" very much. Just my opinion.


I'm still practising on the piano, having trouble with the fingering, but I also got a mixed comment on this one from my friend. Hopefully my piano version will bring out more what I had in mind. I think my Rondo (no. 13) is maybe my most individual and elaborate piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Since my piano version didn't improve things, I revised it to add a modulation and a couple more bars.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

So, right now you're in Alan Hovhaness mode. I hope you won't stay there


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Since my piano version didn't improve things, I revised it to add a modulation and a couple more bars.


I like it as a whole, but some dissonant parts of the melody didn't jive with me.


----------

